
Australian train travels 92km with no driver, purposely derailed - yazr
https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2018/nov/05/runaway-bhp-train-derailed-no-driver-port-hedland-western-australia
======
yazr
I have edited the title, instead of using local acronyms.

